# Western solonoid wiring??



## BAYDOG (Nov 27, 2004)

I have an older Western Plow with the cable operated joy stick. My question is, how do thw wires hook up to the 4 post selonoid?? and how do the wires off the pump figure in there?? Please help. I need to get this hooked up. I got the plow for free, but no diagrams for the wires. Awsome site too!!!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Baydog....... Go to http://www.westernplows.com They have a publications
section. That might have the wiring diagrams for you.

If not somebody will chime in to help ya !


----------



## BAYDOG (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll check that, thank you.


----------



## BAYDOG (Nov 27, 2004)

Yup, that page was the ticket!! Got the whole manuel that I needed. Thanks a bunch :waving:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BAY......Make sure you get a Western solenoid. You prob. have a Ford one.
They will work in a pinch but can't handle the plowing loads as I had one of those units. The Western unit will only have 1 smalll post for the joystick control and 2 big ones for the battery and power to the plow motor cable.


----------



## johnk5092 (Jan 2, 2006)

The Western Website is not working can somebody send me the wiring diagram for the western pump i am having the same problem as baydog


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

Actually, western does have a four post relay for conventional plow.

Johnk5o92- here is the link-http://www.westernplows.com/pdfs/13359_120503.pdf

if you need the 3 post info., reply back

good luck , PT.


----------

